# Good news for the Kindle app and other 3rd party ebook apps



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/06/09/apple-gives-in-to-publishers-changes-policy-on-in-app-subscript/

Apple decided to change their new policy that was to have required in-app purchasing--which Apple gets 30% of every sale--for any apps that had external options for buying content on the web.

Now the new policy simply bans having a "buy" button in apps that jumps out to the web browser for shopping. Apps can still get files that one manually opens the browser and buys, so you can just shop on Amazon.com and then buy books and download through the archive in the Kindle app.

That's no big deal, so no worries of the Kindle app or other ebook and media apps being pulled or severely hampered on iOS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is good news...though I never bought through the Kindle App anyway...I always buy through my browser after clickiing on a KindleBoards affiliate link.    But it does mean Amazon will continue to support the Kindle App, which was my concern with Apple's stance.

Betsy


----------

